# Nissan Dependability Worse Than Domestics????



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

The J.D Power Associates dependabiltiy ratings are out. God, how sad. I love Nissans, but I had no idea that we were rated below GM when it comes to reliability. Check out the link below and click the "Press Release" link above the award winners for the whole story and complete chart listing for all the manufacturers' rating. Nissan is below the industry average reliability rating.





http://www.jdpower.com/cc/auto/releases/winners.asp?StudyID=860&CatID=1


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GMs aren't horribly unreliable man.......................

I'll tell you one thing, the 2002 model year QR25s destroyed a lot of reliability for nissan.............tons of replaced engine and trannys........aw hell............odd crap is still happening.

Goshn said why make parts that last longer than 10 years if people buy new cars every 5 years or less.

it's all about cost cutting.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> GMs aren't horribly unreliable man.......................
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, the 2002 model year QR25s destroyed a lot of reliability for nissan.............tons of replaced engine and trannys........aw hell............odd crap is still happening.
> 
> ...


Mike, I agree with you about them messing up a bit on the QR25, but I don't think that engine was the only reason Nissan is where it is in reliability. That's what confuses me. I don't see a whole lot of Se-R's on the road; I don't think it sells nearly as much as other Nissan models. And I know the qr25 is in the altima's too, but I just find it so hard to beleive that engine produced those miserable ratings. If I'm wrong, Nissan botched the Qr25 on a catastrophic level. Have there been any problems with other Nissan models to warrant the low ratings?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Most Dependable Entry Midsize Car - Chevrolet Malibu

Wow, I heard these cars really suck. Interesting...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dependability is about 50% the car and 50% the driver
if you take good care of your car and do preventative maintanence, almost any car will last you damn near the rest of your life. 
the vast majority of people these days just treat thier cars like shit, and I would venture to say that import car owners overall are more careless than domestic owners.
most people buying an import car assume that it is some kind of super machine and can withstand any abuse, which is why, IMO, those numbers are so low.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive rolled mine, abused it, put a strain on it in everyway possible and its never quit on me. even when i rolled it it ran perfectly. JD power associates need to shut the hell up.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

And I wonder who pays/sponsors these studies. I have a 2 hour trip to and from work everyday and my own survey says I've seen 1 Nissan, in comparison to the ,too numerous to remember, GM and Ford products parked by the side of the road,in the last 15 years.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan addresses U.S. quality issues
JACKSON, MISS. - Nissan has sent almost 200 engineers from its Tokyo headquarters to solve problems consumers are reporting with vehicles made at its plants in Canton and in Smyrna, Tenn. 

Nissan communications director Fred Standish said Tuesday that engineers would also visit Nissan supplier plants, a Nissan engineering firm in Michigan and Nissan's San Diego design center.

The engineers were dispatched after consumer complaints about Nissan were published in the April 2004 J.D. Power and Associates Initial Quality Study.

Seth


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Goshn said why make parts that last longer than 10 years if people buy new cars every 5 years or less.


Ghosen didnt say that , head of quality control said it, cant remember the name, but i gotta bust yer balls!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine came out of the Tenn factory Aug 29 1997. And not one problem yet. How is that for quality?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Sethwas: I had to laugh at your post. I work for Yamaha here in the states. The Japanese send engineers over all the time to rectify problems. But nothing ever gets done because most of the problems can be related back to parts made in Japan. Oh no that can't be. So sending Japanese engineers over, in my opinion doesn't mean do do. But it sounds good.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Will said:


> And I wonder who pays/sponsors these studies. I have a 2 hour trip to and from work everyday and my own survey says I've seen 1 Nissan, in comparison to the ,too numerous to remember, GM and Ford products parked by the side of the road,in the last 15 years.


Maybe the fact that you're in Michigan has something to do with it???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Will said:


> Sethwas: I had to laugh at your post. I work for Yamaha here in the states. The Japanese send engineers over all the time to rectify problems. But nothing ever gets done because most of the problems can be related back to parts made in Japan. Oh no that can't be. So sending Japanese engineers over, in my opinion doesn't mean do do. But it sounds good.


I know. I saw that car movie with michael keaton. Just read it and figured I'd pass it around.

Seth


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Maybe the fact that you're in Michigan has something to do with it???


Well, it could be just coincidence too. From what I've seen as to cars broken down on the side of the road it varies. I can't really say I've seen one more than others or one less than others. However, I do remember my previous car was a tempo and was always having issues. My 97 Sentra has only had one problem that wasn't a result of my own and that was water leaking in the radiator to the tranny fluid(ruined the clutches in the auto tranny). Other than that the probs I've had can pretty much be ran back to something I did wrong. So Nissans reliability isn't the greatest right now. Shall we talk about the reliability of most domestics? Give it a year or 2 at the most and Nissan will be back up. No company is flawless. Its evident that Nissan has some bugs to work out and they will. Just need to give them some time.

Mitch


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Well, it could be just coincidence too. From what I've seen as to cars broken down on the side of the road it varies. I can't really say I've seen one more than others or one less than others. However, I do remember my previous car was a tempo and was always having issues. My 97 Sentra has only had one problem that wasn't a result of my own and that was water leaking in the radiator to the tranny fluid(ruined the clutches in the auto tranny). Other than that the probs I've had can pretty much be ran back to something I did wrong. So Nissans reliability isn't the greatest right now. Shall we talk about the reliability of most domestics? Give it a year or 2 at the most and Nissan will be back up. No company is flawless. Its evident that Nissan has some bugs to work out and they will. Just need to give them some time.
> 
> Mitch


 Hey vector03: I guess I'd have to ask you to explain your statement??


----------

